
How do you debug your JavaScript tests? - amoitnga
I&#x27;m trying to write some tests for react app. 
The experience seems horrible. How am I even supposed to debug these?<p>using react-testing-library<p>```<p><pre><code>  import React from &quot;react&quot;
  import { render } from &quot;react-testing-library&quot;
  import App from &quot;.&#x2F;App&quot;


  it(&quot;renders welcome message&quot;, () =&gt; {
    const { getByText } = render(&lt;App &#x2F;&gt;)
    expect(getByText(&quot;SIGN IN&quot;)).toBeInTheDocument()
  })
</code></pre>
```<p>cool, then what? putting a debugger in there does nothing.<p>do you really go through the hoops of opening up a window, dev tools, re-running etc...
It doesn&#x27;t work consistently for me.<p>can&#x27;t find much good online. do you have any good resources to suggest?<p>I&#x27;m starting to feel like switching jobs and just focusing on back end development.
======
truesy
`debugger` only triggers a breakpoint if you `node inspect <file>` -
[https://nodejs.org/api/debugger.html](https://nodejs.org/api/debugger.html)

